# Where are you from....



## Tunamate (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi folks. I realize that this is an anonymous forum but as a paramedic living in SA I am curious about where the members of of emt life work and live...?

So if it doesn't violate any protocols perhaps you could just state where you work (state / region / country) and maybe what it is you like about working that area...

I'll go first.

Live and work in South Africa
Currently in Durban Natal
Here because of studies but moving to Cape Town in the West cause it's home for me.
Cheers


----------



## titmouse (Jul 6, 2014)

Miami, Florida.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 6, 2014)

Live in a small town in Southern California. 
Work about 30 minutes from where I live. 
I love the desert and love my company so that's why I'm there.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2014)

Born in Florida, live in Albuquerque New Mexico, work in Pecos Texas. Wanting to move a lot of places lol


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 6, 2014)

Tunamate said:


> Hi folks. I realize that this is an anonymous forum but as a paramedic living in SA I am curious about where the members of of emt life work and live...?
> 
> So if it doesn't violate any protocols perhaps you could just state where you work (state / region / country) and maybe what it is you like about working that area...
> 
> ...



Plymouth, MA and Austin, TX. Anyone want a beer?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2014)

Always. About twenty six hours till I can have a bunch


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 6, 2014)

San Antonio, Tx. I'm always down for some alcohol  TJ needs to finally move down here so we can all have a meet-up.


----------



## Scott33 (Jul 6, 2014)

Originally from the _United_ Kingdom, now in the _United_ States.


----------



## jboz7089 (Jul 6, 2014)

Did my B.S and M.S. in Montana.  Moved to remote Alaska to try and pay off some student debt.  Ended up joining the volunteer squad here.  

Anyone out there face challenges of remote EMS?  We routinely have to respond to vessels and extricate people from them... Long call times!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 6, 2014)

jboz7089 said:


> Did my B.S and M.S. in Montana.  Moved to remote Alaska to try and pay off some student debt.  Ended up joining the volunteer squad here.
> 
> Anyone out there face challenges of remote EMS?  We routinely have to respond to vessels and extricate people from them... Long call times!


I'm in what's considered frontier EMS in Texas. 3k square miles of response area for three trucks. Lots of oil rigs to respond to as well


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jul 6, 2014)

jboz7089 said:


> Did my B.S and M.S. in Montana.  Moved to remote Alaska to try and pay off some student debt.  Ended up joining the volunteer squad here.
> 
> Anyone out there face challenges of remote EMS?  We routinely have to respond to vessels and extricate people from them... Long call times!




I am from Redondo Beach, CA

I currently live and work in Central California. The two companies I work for cover over 4,000 square miles. I enjoy working rural EMS.  (Yes, contrary to popular belief, most of California is, indeed, the middle of nowhere.)


----------



## Clare (Jul 6, 2014)

Auckland, New Zealand.


----------



## jboz7089 (Jul 6, 2014)

CentralCalEMT said:


> I am from Redondo Beach, CA
> 
> I currently live and work in Central California. The two companies I work for cover over 4,000 square miles. I enjoy working rural EMS.  (Yes, contrary to popular belief, most of California is, indeed, the middle of nowhere.)




The area I cover is only 212 sq miles, but it is a different kind of challenge.  Although you cover a large area, I'm sure you have multiple hospitals to choose from, correct?

We are serviced by a local clinic, which is staffed with PA's, and a few non-certified MA's.  Medical control comes from the closest hospital, which is a 3.5 to 4 hr flight via MEDEVAC to the mainland. So, when we end up taking a rescue boat to a vessel to extricate a patient, we routinely have to assist the clinic with services to get the pt stable enough to sustain the flight.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 6, 2014)

Advanced Care Paramedic from eastern Canada working in remote medical clinics in the northern Alberta and British Columbia oil fields 2-3 weeks on, 1-2 weeks off.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 6, 2014)

Born and live in Atlanta, Georgia. Work here because I never really got around to moving anywhere else.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2014)

Originally from CT, but I've lived and worked all over the country, albeit in a different profession. I now live and work in Delaware.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 6, 2014)

Rural central virginia. Not quite as spread out as TX but the roads are curvier.


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jul 6, 2014)

jboz7089 said:


> The area I cover is only 212 sq miles, but it is a different kind of challenge.  Although you cover a large area, I'm sure you have multiple hospitals to choose from, correct?
> 
> We are serviced by a local clinic, which is staffed with PA's, and a few non-certified MA's.  Medical control comes from the closest hospital, which is a 3.5 to 4 hr flight via MEDEVAC to the mainland. So, when we end up taking a rescue boat to a vessel to extricate a patient, we routinely have to assist the clinic with services to get the pt stable enough to sustain the flight.



You definitely have a crazier area but we do only have 3 small hospitals in our entire area so it is pretty much the closest hospital is where you go. In our 
Most remote areas, trauma, new onset CVA, STEMI have to get flown out.


----------



## VCEMT (Jul 6, 2014)

Heritage Valley, CA.


----------



## kirky kirk (Jul 6, 2014)

Philippines! ^_^


----------



## Spyro2500 (Jul 6, 2014)

Originally from England, now in Alberta, Canada and hoping to get work as an EMT in Calgary


----------



## burnsmh (Jul 6, 2014)

Born in a little swamp area called Bridge City, Texas...Moved to Houston awhile back, got laid off, moved back...About to move to Lake Jackson, Texas in late December early January. Only been legit out of state once, I took a bus to Florida to visit a friend.


----------



## Angel (Jul 6, 2014)

northern California born and raised!
I want to eventually move out of state, for the protocols, and just to experience something different  but that's a little down the line.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2014)

jboz7089 said:


> The area I cover is only 212 sq miles, but it is a different kind of challenge.  Although you cover a large area, I'm sure you have multiple hospitals to choose from, correct?
> 
> We are serviced by a local clinic, which is staffed with PA's, and a few non-certified MA's.  Medical control comes from the closest hospital, which is a 3.5 to 4 hr flight via MEDEVAC to the mainland. So, when we end up taking a rescue boat to a vessel to extricate a patient, we routinely have to assist the clinic with services to get the pt stable enough to sustain the flight.



You have most of us beat in remoteness. But I know I have a Lvl 4 hospital as my only receiving hospital by ground. Anything that is the least bit serious gets flows. Usually meeting a fixed wing on the runway. Part of that is the only things they can do that I can't is blood and scans.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jul 7, 2014)

Pomona, California. Work in Riverside County.


----------



## Chewy20 (Jul 8, 2014)

Angel said:


> northern California born and raised!
> I want to eventually move out of state, for the protocols, and just to experience something different  but that's a little down the line.



Come on California protocols are worth sticking around for!


----------



## jboz7089 (Jul 8, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> You have most of us beat in remoteness. But I know I have a Lvl 4 hospital as my only receiving hospital by ground. Anything that is the least bit serious gets flows. Usually meeting a fixed wing on the runway. Part of that is the only things they can do that I can't is blood and scans.



Yea all of our patients that have any risk at all it seems are taken off by fixed wing aircraft.  We occasionally get patients from smaller islands surrounding us, or off boats nearby who are transported to our island via Coastguard chopper.  Its a pretty crazy challenge out here!  Interesting to hear other situations.


----------



## SSwain (Jul 8, 2014)

Born and raised in Beaver Dam, WI.
Now I am a little farther north...in the Lower Fox Valley area. 
Near Oshkosh.


----------



## VFlutter (Jul 8, 2014)

St. Louis, MO. One of the most dangerous cities in the U.S. :rofl:


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 8, 2014)

Grew up in a variety of places, but really from Colorado more than anywhere else. Currently living in Delaware.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jul 8, 2014)

Bay Area, CA


----------



## Veigar (Jul 8, 2014)

Tacoma, WA. I studied at UCT for six months while in college. Hands down the most beautiful city I've ever seen, I'd love to go and visit my host family. Hope you can move back soon.


----------

